# Juve eliminata dalla CL. Il Villarreal passeggia 3-0.



## admin (16 Marzo 2022)

Clamoroso capitombolo casalingo della Juventus, asfaltata 3-0 in casa dal Villarreal. La squadra di Emery accede ai quarti di finale. I bianconeri a casa.


----------



## meteoras1982 (16 Marzo 2022)

Godooooooooooooooooooooooo distrutti e umiliati !! Ah ah ah


----------



## Trumpusconi (16 Marzo 2022)

Attenzione attenzione occhi su allegri rabbioso che qui ci si diverte nel post partita 

GODOPOLIIII


----------



## BossKilla7 (16 Marzo 2022)

Madonna se avranno il contraccolpo in campionato


----------



## Kayl (16 Marzo 2022)

"Questo momento è così bello che ci farei sesso"


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (16 Marzo 2022)

Ma nella storia del calcio italiano è mai successo che hanno assegnato 2 rigori contro la Juventus a Torino?


----------



## Trumpusconi (16 Marzo 2022)

Credo che oggi segni la fine di qualsivoglia "dominio" juve in italia nei prossimi anni.
Questa base è totalmente, totalmente marcia.
C'è da cambiare 2/3 dei giocatori e molti di loro dopo oggi hanno finito la carriera ad alti livelli.
Ripartano da De Ligt, Vlahovic e Chiesa e smaltiscano nei rifiuti gli altri (magari cogliendo l'occasione per salutare Chiellini Cuadrado e Bonucci che in 3 hanno l'età di Matusalemme)


----------



## GP7 (16 Marzo 2022)

Goduria totale....


----------



## Ecthelion (16 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Clamoroso capitombolo casalingo della Juventus, asfaltata 3-0 in casa dal Villarreal. La squadra di Emery accede ai quarti di finale. I bianconeri a casa.


Epica figura di emme. Batosta colossale. Indegna umiliazione. Si gode.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (16 Marzo 2022)

Ma Gabriel Omar Vlahovic non ha segnato ? Che squadra di pipponi!!


----------



## Solo (16 Marzo 2022)

#finoalconfine


----------



## UDG (16 Marzo 2022)

Stasera il MOSTRO ha lasciato il segno


----------



## Raryof (16 Marzo 2022)

9 mln l'anno Allegri?!?
Il mostro?
Dybala campione?
Squadra in fiducia?


----------



## 7vinte (16 Marzo 2022)

E anche quest'anno, come ogni anno, siamo qui 
Dai, sarà per l'anno prossimo


----------



## ilPresidente (16 Marzo 2022)

Preso il muro sul corto muso


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Marzo 2022)

Perché Chiellini è vestito da Arlecchino? Il martedì grasso è passato da un pezzo.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Marzo 2022)

In questo periodo di preoccupazioni per la guerra almeno una piccola gioia.


----------



## Simo98 (16 Marzo 2022)

Ahahahaha
Che serva agli Juventini per abbassare la cresta, a -6 dalla vetta vincendo le partite tra autogol, colpi di fortuna e pulmini davanti la porta


----------



## Freddy Manson (16 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Clamoroso capitombolo casalingo della Juventus, asfaltata 3-0 in casa dal Villarreal. La squadra di Emery accede ai quarti di finale. I bianconeri a casa.


Ogni anno siamo costretti a commentare sempre le stesse cose, alla lunga stufa pure eh.


----------



## pazzomania (16 Marzo 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> "Questo momento è così bello che ci farei sesso"


Dr. COX

Per pochi


----------



## Albijol (16 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Clamoroso capitombolo casalingo della Juventus, asfaltata 3-0 in casa dal Villarreal. La squadra di Emery accede ai quarti di finale. I bianconeri a casa.


La cosa che mi fa ridere di più? Piccinini che a fine primo tempo dice: "Vlahovic scatenato". Il serbo si è mangiato 3 gol davanti al portiere. Io quando Robinho faceva così mica dicevo: "Robinho scatenato" e l'unica cosa che mi scatenava erano le bestemmie.


----------



## Maurizio91 (16 Marzo 2022)

Ragazzi questo è un vero e proprio sogno sportivo che si realizza.

La Juventus, dopo aver giocato una partita orrenda e bruttissima, esce dalla champions 0-3, in casa, contro degli SCAPPATI DI CASA fatti e finiti.

Ah, e con il MOSTRO in campo.

Tantissima tantissima felicità


----------



## Raryof (16 Marzo 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Ahahahaha
> Che serva agli Juventini per abbassare la cresta, a -6 dalla vetta vincendo le partite tra autogol, colpi di fortuna e pulmini davanti la porta


Nell'ultimo periodo ho letto gobbi che ci credono per davvero, recuperiamo qui recuperiamo lì e poi ne pigliano 3 da un modesto Villareal.


----------



## __king george__ (16 Marzo 2022)




----------



## Gamma (16 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Clamoroso capitombolo casalingo della Juventus, asfaltata 3-0 in casa dal Villarreal. La squadra di Emery accede ai quarti di finale. I bianconeri a casa.



Ribadisco qui, questi sono scarsi e giocano male.
Vincono le partite di "horto muso" facendo 1 o 2 tiri in porta a partita(a volte 0), giocano in difesa 90 minuti... insomma poca roba.

A livello individuale salvo(qualitativamente) Cuadrado, Chiesa(assente) e Vlahovic, per il resto non invidio nulla ai gobbi, anzi.


----------



## SoloMVB (16 Marzo 2022)

Ora vorrei chiedere agli addetti ai lavori che denigrano il Milan: se il Milan è primo per sbaglio ed è scarso,questi sudici che ne prendono 3 in casa dall'ottava in Liga,cosa sarebbero esattamente?


----------



## chicagousait (16 Marzo 2022)

Umiliazione a casa loro


----------



## rossonerosud (16 Marzo 2022)

Vorrei chiedere all'amico @hakaishin, con il quale concordiamo su quasi tutto quello che riguarda la politica e la visione del mondo, ma quella parte della tifoseria juventina che ancora sostiene Allegri è fatta di ciechi o di deprivati psichici? Cioè, ma dopo tanti anni come si fa ancora a non capire che il suo modo di (non) giocare in Europa non porta risultati? Cioè, avete una squadra fortissima. FORTISSIMA. È il direttore d'orchestra che è scarso.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Marzo 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Ahahahaha
> Che serva agli Juventini per abbassare la cresta, a -6 dalla vetta vincendo le partite tra autogol, colpi di fortuna e pulmini davanti la porta



La CL non è affare della Juve.


----------



## David Gilmour (16 Marzo 2022)




----------



## ilPresidente (16 Marzo 2022)

Rugani, prezzo 40 milioni, commette il più stupido dei falli da rigore a 15 minuti dal termine della partita.intelligenza calcistica pari a quella di una tartaruga, con tutto il rispetto per la tartaruga. 
A quel punto la debolezza mentale della squadra fa il resto, staccano la spina e arrivano fino al confine, prendono una rete di testa. Lo 0:3 ci fa solo godere x3


----------



## Kayl (16 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Dr. COX
> 
> Per pochi


----------



## neversayconte (16 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Clamoroso capitombolo casalingo della Juventus, asfaltata 3-0 in casa dal Villarreal. La squadra di Emery accede ai quarti di finale. I bianconeri a casa.


non riesco a trattenere un sincero dispiacere.


----------



## hiei87 (16 Marzo 2022)

Che goduria!!! Ogni anno è sempre più bello. Ogni anno umiliati sempre di più. A metà secondo tempo Emery, che non è Zeman, faceva 3 cambi offensivi. Allegri sperava di arrivare ai supplementari per mettere dentro Dybala.


----------



## Maurizio91 (16 Marzo 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Ahahahaha
> Che serva agli Juventini per abbassare la cresta, a -6 dalla vetta vincendo le partite tra autogol, colpi di fortuna e pulmini davanti la porta


E' veramente una roba brutta vederli fare filotto di vittorie in campionato in quel modo e con quella fortuna. Fanno concretamente schifo.
Sono sbagliati. La Juventus è sbagliata.


----------



## Albijol (16 Marzo 2022)

ilPresidente ha scritto:


> Rugani, prezzo 40 milioni,


Neanche in rubli li vale


----------



## cris (16 Marzo 2022)

Fino al confine

spiaze


----------



## Trumpusconi (16 Marzo 2022)




----------



## ilPresidente (16 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Neanche in rubli li vale


Non si coglieva la mia leggerissima ironia?


----------



## Blu71 (16 Marzo 2022)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Che goduria!!! Ogni anno è sempre più bello. Ogni anno umiliati sempre di più. A metà secondo tempo Emery, che non è Zeman, faceva 3 cambi offensivi. Allegri sperava di arrivare ai supplementari per mettere dentro Dybala.



Vedere la Juve sbattuta fuori riconcilia con lo sport.


----------



## David Gilmour (16 Marzo 2022)

80 milionazzi per prendere il capocannoniere della serie A e pigliano tre fischioni in casa dal Villareal.

Dove sono i giornalisti sportivi che ci hanno fracassato le [omissis] con Vlahovic di qua e Vlahovic di là?

Qualche giorno fa c'era un esemplare di questi a Radio Sportiva che con un giro di parole era riuscito a dire che questi se la sarebbero giocata per la Champions grazie a Vlahovic.

Venduti!


----------



## pazzomania (16 Marzo 2022)

Qualche anno fa scrissi "il prossimo grande allenatore del Milan sarà quello che arriverà nel momento giusto"

Ed infatti, si parla di miracolo di (storicamente mediocre) Pioli

Stessa cosa Allegri, ritenuto un top, ora verrà ritenuto un cretinello.

Ma lui è sempre quello, è il centrocampo che è pietoso.

Davvero da colonna destra della classifica


----------



## IDRIVE (16 Marzo 2022)

Ma gente, perculate a parte, sinceramente: ma quanto poteva continuargli ad andar bene? Secondo me la partita di coppa Italia a Firenze e quella di Genova sono state ad un livello di sedere tale da far invidia a quello
dell'Inter dei tempi migliori.


----------



## emamilan99 (16 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Clamoroso capitombolo casalingo della Juventus, asfaltata 3-0 in casa dal Villarreal. La squadra di Emery accede ai quarti di finale. I bianconeri a casa.


Gerard Moreno fortissimo e sottovalutatissimo. Se non fosse che è un po piccolo(180 cm) lo vorrei come punta.. ma può fare anche trq e esterno destro


----------



## First93 (16 Marzo 2022)

Di corto muso! Ahahahah


----------



## Albijol (16 Marzo 2022)

ilPresidente ha scritto:


> Non si coglieva la mia leggerissima ironia?


Sì sì ovviamente avevo capito ...anche se i 40 milioni che la Juve ha rifiutato dal Chelsea per sto cesso è storia vera


----------



## Alkampfer (16 Marzo 2022)

concordo con seedorf.


----------



## Kayl (16 Marzo 2022)

Hanno perso 90 milioni con i quarti mancati, i soldi per Vlahovic in pratica.XD


----------



## KILPIN_91 (16 Marzo 2022)

GODOOOOOOOO A CASA MEDDEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Alkampfer (16 Marzo 2022)

su prime la stanno massacrando la juve


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (16 Marzo 2022)

Oh shit, here we go again (cit.)


----------



## __king george__ (16 Marzo 2022)

voglio vedere come fa stasera a iniziare l'intervista con "innanzitutto devo fare i complimenti ai ragazzi...."


----------



## hakaishin (16 Marzo 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Vorrei chiedere all'amico @hakaishin, con il quale concordiamo su quasi tutto quello che riguarda la politica e la visione del mondo, ma quella parte della tifoseria juventina che ancora sostiene Allegri è fatta di ciechi o di deprivati psichici? Cioè, ma dopo tanti anni come si fa ancora a non capire che il suo modo di (non) giocare in Europa non porta risultati? Cioè, avete una squadra fortissima. FORTISSIMA. È il direttore d'orchestra che è scarso.


Mmmm
Squadra fortissima? Anche no.
Il livello del campionato italiano è basso e ci permette di galleggiare. Metà tifoseria almeno tifa allegri e non Juve, un Dio, una cosa inspiegabile.
Per me è un mix di squadra non altezza e allegri che è un fallito bollito che ormai non ha più nulla da dire. Non sono manco dispiaciuto, me l’aspettavo…prendiamo il quarto posto e poi si vede. Urge una rivoluzione. Ottimo l’acquisto di vlahovic ma non basta


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Marzo 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> su prime la stanno massacrando la juve



Seedorf dice sempre le cose come stanno. Sia sui gobbi, sia su Dollarumma.
Infatti non piaceva al Berlusca e a Galliani.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (16 Marzo 2022)

IDRIVE ha scritto:


> Ma gente, perculate a parte, sinceramente: ma quanto poteva continuargli ad andar bene? Secondo me la partita di coppa Italia a Firenze e quella di Genova sono state ad un livello di sedere tale da far invidia a quello
> dell'Inter dei tempi migliori.


IDRIVE hai ragionissima! Vincevano solo di corto muso oggi l'hanno perso di lungo catso!


----------



## Raryof (16 Marzo 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Hanno perso 90 milioni con i quarti mancati, i soldi per Vlahovic in pratica.XD


Oh comunque questi ogni 3-4 anni sbattono dentro il nome grosso davanti e lo strapagano poi non hanno mai i soldi per rifare gli altri reparti, sono davvero stupidi dai.


----------



## Maurizio91 (16 Marzo 2022)

First93 ha scritto:


> Di corto muso! Ahahahah


L'aspetto orgasmico di questa faccenda è amazon prime che subito prima di questa partita lancia una clip con cavalli e fantini e le massime di Allegri in sottofondo su cortomuso e via dicendo. Due ore dopo: 0-3 per gli avversari.


----------



## hakaishin (16 Marzo 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> su prime la stanno massacrando la juve


Ed è giusto così


----------



## rossonerosud (16 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Mmmm
> Squadra fortissima? Anche no.
> Il livello del campionato italiano è basso e ci permette di galleggiare. Metà tifoseria almeno tifa allegri e non Juve, un Dio, una cosa inspiegabile.
> Per me è un mix di squadra non altezza e allegri che è un fallito bollito che ormai non ha più nulla da dire. Non sono manco dispiaciuto, me l’aspettavo…prendiamo il quarto posto e poi si vede. Urge una rivoluzione. Ottimo l’acquisto di vlahovic ma non basta


Io sono convinto che la Juve abbia una rosa da almeno quarti di finale di champions, ma a stare bassi. Sicuramente avete una squadra moooolto migliore della nostra.


----------



## UDG (16 Marzo 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Hanno perso 90 milioni con i quarti mancati, i soldi per Vlahovic in pratica.XD


Perché 90?


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Marzo 2022)

stavo dormendo, mi sveglio adesso e vedo 0-3, rotfl. 

spiaze.  

anche quest'anno l'arbitro ha un bidone della spazzatura al posto del cuore ?


----------



## KILPIN_91 (16 Marzo 2022)

e ora.....* forza portogallo!*


----------



## ILMAGO (16 Marzo 2022)

UNA DELLE PEGGIORI DEBACLE STORICHE IN CHAMPIONS. godo.

per blasone di avversario e favori del pronostico pure peggio del 7-1 della roma a old traford, senza dubbi. 
Vediamo che alibi si prende HORTO MUSO.


----------



## Alkampfer (16 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ed è giusto così


soprattutto con allegri, e se fosse stata una partita del milan , io allegri lo avrei cacciato stasera stessa.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Marzo 2022)

ma il mostro dov'era?
infilateveli la i 90M ahahahahhahahahahah


----------



## ilPresidente (16 Marzo 2022)

Vogliamo parlare dj Locatelli? Inesistente.
Dal primo all’ultimo euro soldi buttati nel c***o.


----------



## Raryof (16 Marzo 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> UNA DELLE PEGGIORI DEBACLE STORICHE IN CHAMPIONS. godo.
> 
> per blasone di avversario e favori del pronostico pure peggio del 7-1 della roma a old traford, senza dubbi.
> Vediamo che alibi si prende HORTO MUSO.


Un'arata che li ridimensiona per davvero, anni fa avevano ben altro peso in campo internazionale.
Sono anni che fanno 'ste figure con squadrette livello EL, sono diventati la nuova Roma.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Marzo 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> GODOOOOOOOO A CASA MEDDEEEEEEEEEEEE




Finalmente sei contento


----------



## gabuz (16 Marzo 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> concordo con seedorf.


Ha detto che gode?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Marzo 2022)

Nervosetto il troll.


----------



## diavolo (16 Marzo 2022)

De Ligt vale già 250 milioni o siamo ancora a 249?


----------



## hakaishin (16 Marzo 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Io sono convinto che la Juve abbia una rosa da almeno quarti di finale di champions, ma a stare bassi. Sicuramente avete una squadra moooolto migliore della nostra.


Certo quarti di finali se agli ottavi prendi il villareal..
La Juve ha 3 grandi giocatori, il resto qualche buon giocatore e parecchi scarsi. Allegri rende tutto peggiore


----------



## hakaishin (16 Marzo 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> soprattutto con allegri, e se fosse stata una partita del milan , io allegri lo avrei cacciato stasera stessa.


Andrebbe cacciato a calci nel sedere.
Comunque la sua carriera di allenatore finisce qui


----------



## Blu71 (16 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Andrebbe cacciato a calci nel sedere.
> Comunque la sua carriera di allenatore finisce qui



Mi sa che Allegri ve lo terrete ancora a lungo


----------



## 7vinte (16 Marzo 2022)

L'eliminazione della Juve dalla Champions è come la Pasqua: cade ogni anno di primavera ma non si sa la data precisa, e sono tutti felici tranne gli Agnelli


----------



## folletto (16 Marzo 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Io sono convinto che la Juve abbia una rosa da almeno quarti di finale di champions, ma a stare bassi. Sicuramente avete una squadra moooolto migliore della nostra.


Negli ultimi anni downgrade continuo a centrocampo, prima avevano un centrocampo da finale di CL ora hanno una mediana anonima che appena sale un minimo il livello degli avversari mostra i suoi limiti. Calati molto anche sulle fasce e in linea difensiva. E poi una rube così non può permettersi di tener fuori Dybala (anche se non mi ha mai fatto impazzire).


----------



## UDG (16 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Andrebbe cacciato a calci nel sedere.
> Comunque la sua carriera di allenatore finisce qui


Con 9 Milioni l'anno mi pare difficile


----------



## Maurizio91 (16 Marzo 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> UNA DELLE PEGGIORI DEBACLE STORICHE IN CHAMPIONS. godo.
> 
> per blasone di avversario e favori del pronostico pure peggio del 7-1 della roma a old traford, senza dubbi.
> Vediamo che alibi si prende HORTO MUSO.


E' la pura verità.

Cuadrado alla domanda 
"che ne pensi tu che hai giocato stasera, contro Porto e Lione?" 
risponde dicendo 
"eh ma sai contro queste grandi squadre..."

Grandi squadre?
Non ci sono scusanti, la Juventus è un club che mette in fila acquisti da 70, 80, 90, 100 milioni. Un monte ingaggi imperiale rispetto alle squadre in questione (Ajax incluso).

Avessero almeno la scusante di essere usciti con un Real, un City.
Qui prendono schiaffoni sonori e fischianti dalle "piccole" della champions.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (16 Marzo 2022)

ilPresidente ha scritto:


> Vogliamo parlare dj Locatelli? Inesistente.
> Dal primo all’ultimo euro soldi buttati nel c***o.


Caro Presidente ti prego di non criticare il nuovo Dino Baggio! Grazie!

No scherzo ovviamente, è un pippone assoluto!

Isma e Sandrino due spanne sopra!


----------



## hakaishin (16 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Mi sa che Allegri ve lo terrete ancora a lungo


Altri 3 anni minimo


----------



## Blu71 (16 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Altri 3 anni minimo



Ottimo. Tenetevelo stretto


----------



## MaschioAlfa (16 Marzo 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Hanno perso 90 milioni con i quarti mancati, i soldi per Vlahovic in pratica.XD


Vero ?
Così tanti ?


----------



## UDG (16 Marzo 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Hanno perso 90 milioni con i quarti mancati, i soldi per Vlahovic in pratica.XD


Per quelli hanno usato Kulusevski e Bentacur


----------



## SoloMVB (16 Marzo 2022)

ilPresidente ha scritto:


> Vogliamo parlare dj Locatelli? Inesistente.
> Dal primo all’ultimo euro soldi buttati nel c***o.


Quali euro?Ancora non hanno iniziato a pagarlo, grazie ai servi del sassuolo.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Marzo 2022)




----------



## Maurizio91 (16 Marzo 2022)

Scopro solo adesso il motivo del secondo rigore  
Dopo la papera di Danilo che si addormenta facendosi rubare il pallone, De Ligt si butta a caso parando il tiro col braccio. Livello paperissima; mancavano solamente le risate finte di striscia la notizia


----------



## Blu71 (16 Marzo 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Scopro solo adesso il motivo del secondo rigore
> Dopo la papera di Danilo che si addormenta facendosi rubare il pallone, De Ligt si butta a caso parando il tiro col braccio. Livello paperissima; mancavano solamente le risate finte di striscia la notizia



Si era visto chiaro in diretta. Nessuno della Juve ha protestato.


----------



## Raryof (16 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


>


Questo ha visto un'altra partita dai.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (16 Marzo 2022)

Stasera ha vinto il calcio
Visto che ha perso la rube 
e si gooodeeee


----------



## Rivera10 (16 Marzo 2022)

Io ad Allegri( che non stimo come allenatore) tante colpe non gliene darei. Ha un organico non voluto da lui con giocatori a metà campo buoni ma tutte mezzali. Uno che sappia fare circolare la palla ed aprire il gioco non c'è. E soprattutto, tranne Dybala , un giocatore in grado di creare qualcosa latita.
E comunque escono da una Coppa che non li vedeva tra i favoriti e hanno pur sempre un quarto posto che " salva" la stagione. Fossi in loro chiamerei Sartori che, "casualmente" si è liberato a Bergamo e gli farei rifare la squadra.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


>



Ha giocato bene per 75 minuti?


----------



## Maurizio91 (16 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Si era visto chiaro in diretta. Nessuno della Juve ha protestato.


Dopo il secondo gol non avevo seguito più nulla, ero già avanti coi festeggiamenti


----------



## egidiopersempre (16 Marzo 2022)

l'ho detto e lo ripeto : per prendere vlahovic hanno perso betancourt e kulusewsky, poi hanno perso pure mckenny per infortunio in un centrocampo che già faceva schifo di suo. In difesa hanno in contemporanea rugani e de sciglio. Parliamone. Ora li aspetto a vincerle tutte in campionato.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Marzo 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Dopo il secondo gol non avevo seguito più nulla, ero già avanti coi festeggiamenti



Dopo il secondo gol pure la Juve era in vacanza


----------



## gabri65 (17 Marzo 2022)

Il club che ha portato questa feccia di paese in alto nel mondo, è quello più subissato e schifato dal sistema.

E queste sono le conseguenze, ridicolizzati in ambito internazionale.

Siamo proprio un popolo di mentecatti, il degrado è motivo di beatitudine per noi. Vergogna, vergogna, vergogna, vergogna eterna.


----------



## Dexter (17 Marzo 2022)

L'ironia sul MOSTRO mi fa ridere ma Vlahovic é davvero forte. Trovo appunto divertente pensare agli altri 10 giocatori in campo...sono una squadra di scappati di casa. Morata vale una scarpa di Giroud (che é un palo), Dybala ne fa 2 buone su 10 (scazxatissimo) e probabilmente andrà via, il CC é imbarazzante, Locatelli é un incompiuto, Zakkaria non si sa che fine abbia fatto, praticamente hanno ceduto l unico decente che era Bentancur. In difesa si salva solo De Ligt (quando non gioca a pallavolo) visto che Chiellini é in decomposizione, Scesni fa schifo e gli altri non ne parliamo. Rotti Chiesa e McKennie che davano un po' di dinamismo e imprevedibilità, sono esplosi. I punti che stanno macinando in campionato sono dati dalla mediocrità delle avversarie che si inginocchiano davanti al MOSTRO e da una buona dose di ano visto che le vincono tutte 1-0 in pratica...se st estate non spendono 150 milioni, rimangono inferiori a noi (che non abbiamo certo sto squadrone...)


----------



## wildfrank (17 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> L'eliminazione della Juve dalla Champions è come la Pasqua: cade ogni anno di primavera ma non si sa la data precisa, e sono tutti felici tranne gli Agnelli


Come no.... è sempre il primo plenilunio dopo l'equinozio di primavera.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (17 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 1949



"Quando perdi 3 a 0 in casa contro il Villareal uscendo dalla Champions, ma a te fottesega perché prendi 9mln all'anno" semi cit.


----------



## UDG (17 Marzo 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Questo ha visto un'altra partita dai.


Oppure non l'ha vista proprio


----------



## diavolo (17 Marzo 2022)

Intanto per la calzetta Vlahovic voto 7 in pagella come Jerard Moreno, pensa se faceva gol.


----------



## Zenos (17 Marzo 2022)

E qui che si gode come maiali?ed anche ieri sera ha vinto il Calcio,quello vero.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Marzo 2022)

l'indomani è sempre una giornata che parte alla grande..........


----------



## Route66 (17 Marzo 2022)

La giuve era imbattuta da 11 giornate?
Ops....


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Marzo 2022)

Oggi le tv di stato oscurate a lutto?

Il mostrooooooooo !!!
Com'è, il mostro ieri non l'ha vista?

Create , spingete, alimentate pure tutti i fenomeni mediatici tanto poi ci pensa il 'confine'.
ahahhahah

E ora sotto col portogallo !!!!


Gravinoooo , caresso.... prrrrr... direbbe abatantuono.


----------



## jacky (17 Marzo 2022)

Resta il fatto che la partite si vedono 90 minuti.
Se si vede il risultato il Villareal ha passeggiato 0-3, la gara ha detto altro.
Detto questo Juventus tremenda e centrocampo da serie B. Locatelli imbarazzante ad alti livelli.


----------



## Solo (17 Marzo 2022)

Devo dire che sto godendo meno del previsto. 

Il problema è che molti gobbi ormai sono talmente rassegnati che neanche soffrono più per gli sfottò.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Marzo 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> Resta il fatto che la partite si vedono 90 minuti.
> Se si vede il risultato il Villareal ha passeggiato 0-3, la gara ha detto altro.
> Detto questo Juventus tremenda e centrocampo da serie B. Locatelli imbarazzante ad alti livelli.


Se vogliamo infierire potremmo anche dire che la juve non ha segnato per 189' consecutivi tra andata e ritorno.

Gol al 1' e poi spariti.
4 gol di fila del villareal.

Una roba assurda ma forse nemmeno tanto.
Vediamo ora cosa dicono i giullari di corte , quelli de 'il mostrooooooo!!!'.


----------



## bmb (17 Marzo 2022)

Peccato perché ora entrano a piedi pari nella lotta scudetto. Dobbiamo essere bravi noi a non farli rientrare nelle prossime due partite e poterli tifare contro le melme.


----------



## jacky (17 Marzo 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Peccato perché ora entrano a piedi pari nella lotta scudetto. Dobbiamo essere bravi noi a non farli rientrare nelle prossime due partite e poterli tifare contro le melme.


Scusa ma da quanti anni segui il calcio? In simpatia eh
Ti sembra una squadra da scudetto?
Ha dei problemi strutturali enormi, viene da filotti importanti per rischia di prenderle da tutti come il Milan di qualche anno fa.
Anche con la Samp è stata presa a pallonate, non riusciva a contenere più ad un certo punto.

Dovrebbe fare 30 punti e il Milan 20-21 per vincere lo scudetto. Impossibile
Loro non le vincono tutte e per me il Milan non perde tutti quei punti


----------



## bmb (17 Marzo 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> Scusa ma da quanti anni segui il calcio? In simpatia eh
> Ti sembra una squadra da scudetto?
> Ha dei problemi strutturali enormi, viene da filetti importanti per rischia di prenderle da tutti come il Milan di qualche anno fa.
> Anche con la Samp è stata presa a pallonate, non riusciva a contenere più ad un certo punto.


Ma, saranno circa 30 anni.

Nel girone di ritorno loro hanno fatto 22 punti, noi 19.

Poco conta che abbia problemi enormi e che vinca senza tirare in porta.

Però, come ripeto, non deve essere un problema nostro. Perché dovessero rientrare sarebbe una nostra colpa.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Marzo 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> Scusa ma da quanti anni segui il calcio? In simpatia eh
> Ti sembra una squadra da scudetto?
> Ha dei problemi strutturali enormi, viene da filotti importanti per rischia di prenderle da tutti come il Milan di qualche anno fa.
> Anche con la Samp è stata presa a pallonate, non riusciva a contenere più ad un certo punto.
> ...


Diciamo che è quasi impossibile ma, visto quello che sto vedendo quest'anno, nemmeno tanto.
Vediamo cosa succede nei prossimi tre turni : la juve può prendere l'inter e mesi fa sembrava impossibile.

Gli arbitri quest'anno stanno spostando gli equilibri.
Attenzione.


----------



## unbreakable (17 Marzo 2022)

ieri a mio modo di vedere la juve ha giocato pure meglio di altre occasioni soprattutto al primo tempo..per questo emery è un allenatore clamoroso :
- ha travolto alegri sul suo campo equestre di corto muso (allungandolo) fancedo difesa arcigna e colpensendo quando glia vversari erano più stanchi..dopo aver eliminato atalanta e fatto furoia rseanl e united anno scorso in eleague
- la fortuna proverbiale di allegri sparisce in champion's league negli scontri a eliminazione diretta..prima o poi il karma si riprende quello dato prima
- 2 rigori contro netti alla juve forse solo in champion's li vediamo

per ril resto le solite cose in campionato hanno troppi ma veramente troppi punti facili dovuti agli incotri con le piccole..queste piccole che rompono le scatole a tutte le altre squadre..è tutta lì la differenza..in champion's league bastano delle squadre buone per farli fuori ..ed ecco che de pig torna a giocare a pallavolo rugani torna il giocatori di cagliari locatelli e desciglio i due epurati dal milan rabiot la ballerina francese, arthur un bagnante di copacabana, morata il pippone che è sempre stato..vlahovic era partito forte..ma anche lui se viene marcato stretto un pò all'italiana vecchio stile ha compunque difficoltà a trovare spazi come tutti (logico se li lasciano praterie..)..persino il pararigori scezny ne ha presi un paio e tutti e due dal dischetto..
tutti i parametri che usiamo in italia sono tutti sbagliati e pompati dai media..
sempre bello vederli uscire...la stampa e tutti gli accoliti si meritano questo e anche peggio..
ieri massa è andato al var quella tdc (come direbbe wu in deadwood) ed è stato pure richiamato dal var..che vergogna sta gente che dovrebbe stare in una miniera di carbone..

chiellini diceva che gli manca la champion's?beh finirà la carriera come il suo compare buffon a livorno e senza averla vinta..e sono buono solo perchè in gioventù ha detto che era milanista (poi rinnegato)


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (17 Marzo 2022)

Ho visto solo il primo tempo, parlavano di dominio Juve mentre Seedorf era l'unico a parlare di pareggio giusto e partita equilibrata... Non ce la facevo più a sentire quelle scimmie urlatrici e irrispettose sugli spalti e telecronaca e commenti "tecnici" così lodevoli...

Comunque De Sciglio sempre uguale, imbarazzante

Locatelli un peto


----------



## livestrong (17 Marzo 2022)

Che goduria


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Marzo 2022)

Io mi chiedo come si possa andare in giro con gente come arthur.
Ma quale sarebbe l'utiità di questo presunto giocatore?
Gioca sempre e solo a 10-15 metri, non cambia gioco, non alterna il corto al lungo, non si propone in avanti, non allunga, a livello difensivo è poca roba.
Io boh....

Poi vabbè ci sono i soliti mezzi giocatori, fenomeni mediatici, giocatori pompati.

Tutto tipicamente italiota.
Oggi diranno che la juve ora, col singolo impegno, può ambire al titolo.
Avanti cosi...


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Marzo 2022)

Ieri ho visto la partita a casa di amici.
Torno a casa per gustarmi il post-gara e vado su sky, accendo , c'è la billò : possiamo dire che oggi è la sconfitta del calcio italiano.

Spengo e vado a letto.
Ho capito la musica e cioè 'spalmare le colpe su altri/tutti'.
Il sistema non perde un colpo.


----------



## Route66 (17 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io mi chiedo come si possa andare in giro con gente come arthur.
> Ma quale sarebbe l'utiità di questo presunto giocatore?
> Gioca sempre e solo a 10-15 metri, non cambia gioco, non alterna il corto al lungo, non si propone in avanti, non allunga, a livello difensivo è poca roba.
> Io boh....
> ...


Beh in fondo la giuve è già al terzo posto e se batte l'inda nello scontro diretto la raggiunge al secondo posto ad un punto dalla capolista Napoli....


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Marzo 2022)

Route66 ha scritto:


> Beh in fondo la giuve è già al terzo posto e se batte l'inda nello scontro diretto la raggiunge al secondo posto ad un punto dalla capolista Napoli....


La juve è come la regina negli scacchi in questa serie A : ha pedoni , torri, alfieri, cavalli che giocano per lei, la proteggono e si immolano pure.

Ho paura di questo finale di campionato perchè una succursale che si scansa con loro e sputa sangue contro di noi ci arreca un danno doppio.


----------



## Davidoff (17 Marzo 2022)

E' sconcertante che sta squadra di scappati di casa continui a macinare punti e sia rientrata in corsa per lo scudetto, dà la misura di quanto sia marcio il sistema italiano. Questi con un paio di acquisti decenti l'anno prossimo vinceranno lo scudetto contro quello che è il Milan più forte da dieci anni a questa parte, rendiamoci conto di quanto sia assurda la Serie A.


----------



## Alkampfer (17 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La juve è come la regina negli scacchi in questa serie A : ha pedoni , torri, alfieri, cavalli che giocano per lei, la proteggono e si immolano pure.
> 
> Ho paura di questo finale di campionato perchè una succursale che si scansa con loro e sputa sangue contro di noi ci arreca un danno doppio.


AC Milan vs SerieA


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (17 Marzo 2022)

Leggo molti commenti negativi sulla prestazione di Vlahovic che per me è fortissimo ed è l'unico che ci ha provato (l'occasione della traversa è una gran giocata). 
Detto questo, il resto della squadra è una banda di musicanti e si gode come non mai


----------



## Tsitsipas (17 Marzo 2022)

è qui che si gode?


----------



## Raryof (17 Marzo 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Intanto per la calzetta Vlahovic voto 7 in pagella come Jerard Moreno, pensa se faceva gol.


7/100esimi forse?


----------



## koti (17 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io mi chiedo come si possa andare in giro con gente come arthur.
> Ma quale sarebbe l'utiità di questo presunto giocatore?
> Gioca sempre e solo a 10-15 metri, non cambia gioco, non alterna il corto al lungo, non si propone in avanti, non allunga, a livello difensivo è poca roba.
> Io boh....
> ...


Locatelli ha fatto pure peggio, quello che i giornali spacciavano per il nuovo Toni Kroos. Ad oggi un pacco clamoroso.


----------



## Tsitsipas (17 Marzo 2022)

jacky ha scritto:


> Scusa ma da quanti anni segui il calcio? In simpatia eh
> Ti sembra una squadra da scudetto?
> Ha dei problemi strutturali enormi, viene da filotti importanti per rischia di prenderle da tutti come il Milan di qualche anno fa.
> Anche con la Samp è stata presa a pallonate, non riusciva a contenere più ad un certo punto.
> ...


discorsi che lasciano il tempo che trovano (mia modesta opinione, attenzione).
ho visto vincere scudetti a voi nel 99 con un -7 a 7 giornate dalla fine e 3 squadre davanti; la lazio vinse uno scudetto con la juventus di moggi ed era a -9 a 9 dalla fine e a -5 a 3 dalla fine. senza contare il 2002 quando a 5 giornate dalla fine avevamo la juventus a -6 e la roma seconda.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (17 Marzo 2022)

il primo tempo non hanno giocato male, meritavano il vantaggio. Il secondo non l'ho visto, comunque 0-3 risultato che non lascia alibi. Sinceramente penso che la colpa sia principalmente di Allegri, un non allenatore che pratica un non calcio, che è riuscito a vincere 5 scudetti di fila, ma con una squadra che era 4 spanne sopra a tutte le altre. La rosa della Juventus per me potrebbe lottare per lo scudetto con un allenatore decente ma molti giocatori sono estremamente sopravvalutati soprattutto a centrocampo: Arthur, Locatelli, Rabiot, Zakaria è veramente pochissima roba. In difesa hanno De Ligt e Danilo, ma vanno in giro anche con Rugani, Alex Sandro (ex giocatore), De Scoglio e lo scandalo Pellegrini. Chiellini oramai è vecchio. Davanti sono forti, con Chiesa (rotto), Cuadrado e Vlahovic ma non basta.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Marzo 2022)

io sta gran rosa nella juve non la vedo. le colpe di allegri sono quelle di farli giocare male per macinare punti, ma se provasse altro faticherebbe ad arrivar 4o... quindi bo...
comunque si terranno allegri per un po', nel bene e nel male.


----------



## Albijol (17 Marzo 2022)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> - la fortuna proverbiale di allegri sparisce in champion's league negli scontri a eliminazione diretta..prima o poi il karma si riprende quello dato prima
> -


Il deretano di Allegri in Serie A è pilotato dalla classa arbitrale.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (17 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Credo che oggi segni la fine di qualsivoglia "dominio" juve in italia nei prossimi anni.
> Questa base è totalmente, totalmente marcia.
> C'è da cambiare 2/3 dei giocatori e molti di loro dopo oggi hanno finito la carriera ad alti livelli.
> Ripartano da De Ligt, Vlahovic e Chiesa e smaltiscano nei rifiuti gli altri (magari cogliendo l'occasione per salutare Chiellini Cuadrado e Bonucci che in 3 hanno l'età di Matusalemme)


Attenzione che in Italia è tutta un'altra storia, purtroppo. Con questa squadraccia non perdono da novembre in campionato...


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (17 Marzo 2022)

Non ho visto la partita gobba, ma leggo critiche a Vlaovic che è un fenomeno. Vedendo gli highlights ha fatto una giocata pazzesca sull'azione della traversa. 
Non è che solo perché veste bianconero allora è una pippa.


----------



## SoloMVB (17 Marzo 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Intanto per la calzetta Vlahovic voto 7 in pagella come Jerard Moreno, pensa se faceva gol


Ho visto pure io,e ho pensato: quanto vorrei vedere dei bei 7 i pagella per tutti i giocatori della Macedonia o del Portogallo.


----------



## Nevergiveup (17 Marzo 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Ho visto pure io,e ho pensato: quanto vorrei vedere dei bei 7 i pagella per tutti i giocatori della Macedonia o del Portogallo.


Nel mentre ovviamente delle ennemila inchieste e fascicoli aperti sui gobbi non si sente più niente... maledetto Mourinho, se la rometta non si fosse fatta ribaltare in 10 minuti staremmo celebrando il funerale dell'FC Juventus.


----------



## kipstar (17 Marzo 2022)

speriamo in un bel contraccolpo in campionato!!!


----------



## Andris (17 Marzo 2022)

Locatelli con il covid, chissà se ha fatto qualche focolaio


----------



## Maurizio91 (17 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ha giocato bene per 75 minuti?


Ma che fa imita Spiaze? 
Si è dimenticato che c'è stata anche un'andata? Che in 180 minuti non si è mai imposto? Che chiude con un pareggio e una sconfitta (pesante) con...il Villarreal?


----------



## Zenos (17 Marzo 2022)

kipstar ha scritto:


> speriamo in un bel contraccolpo in campionato!!!


Seeee ora il sistema per rimediare li farà vincere scudetto e coppa Italia.


----------



## darden (17 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Locatelli con il covid, chissà se ha fatto qualche focolaio


Sono fortunati che c'è la Salernitana e poi la sosta... Altrimenti sarebbero solo con Artur e rabiot a centrocampo


----------



## SoloMVB (17 Marzo 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Nel mentre ovviamente delle ennemila inchieste e fascicoli aperti sui gobbi non si sente più niente... maledetto Mourinho, se la rometta non si fosse fatta ribaltare in 10 minuti staremmo celebrando il funerale dell'FC Juventus.


la Roma vendette quella partita,cosi come l'atalanta ha venduto il posto champions.


----------



## Nevergiveup (17 Marzo 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> la Roma vendette quella partita,cosi come l'atalanta ha venduto il posto champions.


Se fai segnare pure De Sciglio però rischi di farti beccare.. poco svegli a Roma...


----------



## SoloMVB (17 Marzo 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Se fai segnare pure De Sciglio però rischi di farti beccare.. poco svegli a Roma...


Ma figurati,tanto ormai fanno tutto alla luce del sole poiche' consapevoli di non rischiare nulla,pensa che Masiello,il Re dei truffatori continua a giocare in serie A senza problemi.


----------



## jacky (17 Marzo 2022)

Tsitsipas ha scritto:


> discorsi che lasciano il tempo che trovano (mia modesta opinione, attenzione).
> ho visto vincere scudetti a voi nel 99 con un -7 a 7 giornate dalla fine e 3 squadre davanti; la lazio vinse uno scudetto con la juventus di moggi ed era a -9 a 9 dalla fine e a -5 a 3 dalla fine. senza contare il 2002 quando a 5 giornate dalla fine avevamo la juventus a -6 e la roma seconda.


erano campionati più equilibrati in cui se non giravi potevi perdere punti con tutti
da qui a fine anno avremo 3-4 partite serie, non di più. se il Venezia frana è decisa pure la lotta salvezza.
poi la Juventus davanti ne ha 3 di squadre, non solo il Milan.
Comunque tutto può succedere, per me la vittoria dello scudetto farà male a chiunque lo vincerà
perché sono tutte squadre abbastanza scarse


----------

